# What size braid?



## Cronin (Nov 30, 2011)

I have 350+ yrds of 50lb braid, I was gonna put it on my a Penn850ssm for cobia, but my friend said I should use 30lb braid. I would like to get your opinions on which one I should use.
Thanks in advance,
Cronin


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

If you already have the spool of 50 lb. might as well spool it up with that. IMO


----------



## Cronin (Nov 30, 2011)

Well depending on which is better for what I need ill save the 50


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

What is your rod rated for?

If you spool your reel with line heavier than what your rod is rated for then you will increase the likelihood of breaking your rod.

I prefer to use as light of a line as possible, then use heavier leader for abrasion resistance.


----------



## jigslinger (Sep 30, 2007)

I'd use the 50. When you're throwing 3 oz jigs, the bigger diameter is less likely to cut you when you're casting. You can set your drag to keep from putting to much stress on your rod.


----------



## Cronin (Nov 30, 2011)

I am using the cobia special as my rod, I thought its for 15-30 but not completely sure


----------



## jross31455 (Aug 11, 2011)

50 pound braid will work just fine hoss. you will lose your distance throwing with the higher pound test but i think you will be just fine.

i use suffix 832 braid at 40lb test for cobia fishing from the pier. when i am on the boat i will use 30lb mono for my pitch rod.


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

jross31455 said:


> 50 pound braid will work just fine hoss. you will lose your distance throwing with the higher pound test but i think you will be just fine.
> 
> i use suffix 832 braid at 40lb test for cobia fishing from the pier. when i am on the boat i will use 30lb mono for my pitch rod.


That 832 is pretty good stuff. I used to throw almost nothing but Sufix braid and loved the 832 when it came out last year. Then I switched to Spiderwire's Ultracast Invisibraid. Oh man, best braid I've ever used. 
Back to the original topic, 50lb braid will be just fine for cobia from the pier. It's probably the most popular size for the local piers.


----------



## stuckinthetrees (Dec 23, 2011)

50 pound power pro is good stuff ive never broke the 20 though


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

use mono....unless you can see them way off and feel the need to try and outcast the rest of the people


----------



## OP-FOR (Jan 23, 2010)

I use power pro only on spinning reels. Works great. Not a fan of braid on conventional. It does cast too well for me. I use 65 pound for cobia and 30 pound for trout and reds. Both tipped with fluorocarbon. 25 yards (sometimes more for tournaments) for cobia and 10 feet for reds and specks.


----------

